# Wasatch Front includes Park City?



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

During the RAC and Wildlife Board meetings there was a proposal from the DWR to include the Park City area in the Wasatch Front Extended Archery Area. Unfortunately, I failed to take notes and my memory isn't doing very well either. And since the 2009 big game maps and descriptions aren't online yet, does anyone remember the outcome of that proposal?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

It passed.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

how did I miss this one. that sounds like great news!

I want to see the new boundry line. Do you have a link fin?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2009 maps aren't up yet and they didn't include boundary descriptions in this year's proclamation. I'm anxious to see what kind of access this opens up.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you imagine us bowhunters mingling with the Park City folk! Should be great. Everyone behave. I am very excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Idiot, be sure to walk Main St in full camo and face paint on the way to your stand. :mrgreen:


And carrying your uncased bow!!! *()* *()* *OOO*


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a great job on your camo... You may get a real Treehugger HUG.. Serious.. some big deer in the area.. Lots and lots of private property..


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I think that it is a great idea....however, I think that a lot of guys are going to end up getting in trouble because they think they know the boundaries and may be hunting on private property with out knowing it. There is a lot of private property up here and a lot of people that are "anti". So, I think it could be good, but people better be careful. On a good note, there are lots of nice deer up here to be had, if you can get at 'em. :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are the new rules for hunting in the Park City area of the extended...

-All camouflage needs to match. No mix and match. 

-All camouflage clothing must be name brand and made from 1000% recycled materials.

-All camo patterns must feature wild flowers indigenous to the park city area.

-If hunter chooses to carry a water supply, it must be imported bottle water. 

-Hunters* must stay on trails. 

-Hunters* must not refer to themselves as hunters as it has such an ugly tone to it. They will address each other as Recreational population control specialists (RPCS) 

-RPCS's must not harvest any animals while "recreating" within the Park City area of the extended area. That would be ridiculous. You may carry your little bow and arrows around but there will be no shooting. Why not just take pictures?

-RPCS's must travel to their non-killing areas in subarus or saabs. 

-RPCS's must be overly excited about the intricacies of the scenery i.e. plants, insects, etc.

-RPCS's must be able to identify at least one form of plant life by using its Latin name in order to impress others in the area.

I can live with it...


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Idiot, you forgot a few...

All RPCS's will show proof of purchase of all carbon offsets that will result from their exhaling on Park City property.

All RPCS's will have proof that all killing...er I mean control, will be done with certified green equipment. Green bows, green arrows, green knife, green boots, green calls, green site, green release, green scent, green thoughts, green stands, and green blinds.

And actually bottled water has fallen out with the greens so you will will have to drink your water from natural water sources. You will be stripped searched for non Al Gore approved containers.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Idiot and Cooper. You guys are great! I laughed my fanny off! Thanks men!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

oldfudd said:


> Idiot and Cooper. You guys are great! I laughed my fanny off! Thanks men!!


Though I also love their humor, ironically, Idiot and Cooper may be closer to the truth than we think. Looking on the Utah ownership maps, it appears there are only 2 parcels of public land near Park City on that side of the Front. And both of them are roadless and trailless, and pretty much landlocked by private property! There is a 1/4 sq.mi. of National Forest property that is best accessed from the end of Lamb's Canyon hiking over the top going NE, and there's a 1 & 1/2 sq. mi. of State Trust property up Red Pine Canyon which is over the top of the ridge directly south of The Canyons Ski Resort, but other than that, it's all private and most likely posted, especially when the locals find out about this change!! Unless the DWR makes some deals with those people over there :roll: , this proposal is null and void for most of us.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

EFA, is there a website that you are using to reference private vs public?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Mountain Time said:


> EFA, is there a website that you are using to reference private vs public?


No, I'm using a DeLorme Utah Atlas and a BLM Interagency Areas of Responsibility and Land Ownership Map. The DeLorme Atlas can be purchased almost anywhere and the BLM map I purchased at the BLM Office in Salt Lake. At one time I was able to download a free map off the internet, but now it costs too much money to get anything statewide. Let me play with it a while and see what I can find. I'll keep you posted!

PS. I also am using iGage All Topo Maps:Utah software which you can also get almost anywhere.

Self edited: Try:
http://www.cosmic-ray.org/miscfiles/st8 ... face3d.pdf

I couldn't get it to print the zoomed in maps, but you'll get a printed statewide map and zoomed in maps you can look at. And there may be other sites as well. I'll keep looking off and on!

Self edited: Try:
ftp://lands-ftp.state.ut.us/pub/develop_maps.htm

Ditto on zoomed maps. But the Summit County map shows an additional 1/2 sq mile of USFS up West Monitor Fist which is a small canyon at the end of White Pine Canyon. But, again, it is roadless, trailess, and mostly landlocked. However, you should be able to reach it by dropping off the trail that runs along the summit and that can be reached from Big Cottonwood Canyon. Still a lot of work for many of us!!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Those girliemen from park city might molest your doe decoy. <<--O/


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

This sounds like it could be a PR nightmare unless there are enough consenting land owners there in Park City...might be a tough go!

copple2


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks EFA. That's some great information.

When I heard Anis talking about the PC extended area at the RAC he made it sound like he knew there wasn't a lot of places to hunt.....I guess if you own land in the area this could be a great thing.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> The 2009 maps aren't up yet and they didn't include boundary descriptions in this year's proclamation. I'm anxious to see what kind of access this opens up.


The maps are up and there's no Park City!!! I guess they realized the 1 & 3/4 square miles available to a few hikers wasn't worth the negative PR they'd get from those fine folks on the other side of the hill! My guess is that the DWR didn't do their homework beforehand. :roll: Sound familiar?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > The 2009 maps aren't up yet and they didn't include boundary descriptions in this year's proclamation. I'm anxious to see what kind of access this opens up.
> ...


Self edited (sort of): For some reason this post didn't get moved to the front of the timeline when I posted it and I thought the information was important to you folks who were all excited about hunting Park City this next season. Sorry, but not this year!!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm...

The USFS just signed off on a land swap and the Boy Scouts got a piece of property up there somewhere. I wonder if that's the deal?


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

_(O)_ :twisted:


----------

